# Micromax does it again - Brilliant Advertising



## noob (Dec 13, 2011)

*Micromax does it again - Brilliant Advertising *

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5714&stc=1&d=1323785398


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 13, 2011)

Good advert 

I like this phone too. Epic stuff for the price


----------



## Tenida (Dec 13, 2011)

AD ho to aisa......super advertisement.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 13, 2011)

Witty


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 13, 2011)

I find this lame tbh.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 13, 2011)

wah wah brilliant Ad...... how much does it costs BTW???


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 13, 2011)

Do they still get their phones made through chinese manufacturers and/or substandard manufacturing process?  If they do, they need to stop wasting money on such ads and for starters should save money to buy laser etching tools rather than using toner ink printed paper, sodium and bunch of sandpaper.


----------



## Skud (Dec 13, 2011)

Love the ad.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 13, 2011)

lame advertisement.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 14, 2011)

Micromax just did HAD to beat the sky rocketed price aspect of 4S! 
Nice!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 14, 2011)

showcase areas where it beats its international competators, will achieve better sell that way.


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice Ad for sure but better they focus on the points where they are better than iPhone 4S.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 14, 2011)

rajeevk said:


> Nice Ad for sure but better they *focus on the points where they are better than iPhone 4S*.



where?


----------



## noob (Dec 14, 2011)

Sam said:


> where?



Dual SIM


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 14, 2011)

^^


only two smiles are enough. lol.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 14, 2011)

Yup very good advertisement. What are the specs?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 14, 2011)

Problem with micromax is they are stereotyping themselves as a maker of low cost low quality use and throw handsets. This is bad for their business. Especially if Indian government wakes up and puts up stricter radiation regulation rules for phones disqualifying the cheaper products. Then even if micromax launches only high end devices that are actually good, people will still see them as makers of cheap low quality phones and not buy their products.


----------



## noob (Dec 14, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Problem with micromax is they are stereotyping themselves as a maker of low cost low quality use and throw handsets. This is bad for their business. Especially if Indian government wakes up and puts up stricter radiation regulation rules for phones disqualifying these products. Then even if micromax launches high end devices that are actually good, people will still see them as makers of cheap low quality phones.



As you said, Micromax is in business of low cost phones..i don't see them building a high end phone. Also they are eating Nokia's share of low cost phone market.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 15, 2011)

noob said:


> As you said, Micromax is in business of low cost phones..i don't see them building a high end phone. Also they are *eating Nokia's share* of low cost phone market.



This particular phone advertised is worth 18.7k something and has a Tegra2 1GHz Dual Core processor. From what angle is this not high end ? 

And no way are micromax even getting close to eating Nokia's share of low cost phone market. The only place micromax shines is in under 1.5k segment and perhaps the under 2.5k QWERTY segment. Anything above that and you have proven phones from nokia like C1-02, C1-01, C2-00, X1-00, etc which are preferred over micromax for their reliability and their more feature rich S40 operating system.

As to what I said about brand image, wait and see how many people willingly pick up this micromax "superfone". I agree it has great hardware, but with LG Optimus 2x in the same price range....


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2011)

OMG!!! tegra2? 18.5k? this one is a budgrt android with a 650Mhz single core & 300-350Mb ram wth a HVGA screen of 3.8". will cost just 8k.


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 15, 2011)

Is it 3G with dual camera?


----------



## azzu (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice Poster...(lets just see the funny side of that ad)

@gautham ..its a 9k 650mhz andro mobile..like sam told..
it aint a 19k tegra mobile


----------



## vickybat (Dec 15, 2011)

Sam said:


> OMG!!! tegra2? 18.5k? this one is a budgrt android with a 650Mhz single core & 300-350Mb ram wth a HVGA screen of 3.8". will cost just 8k.



Yup *SAM* you're right. Check *here.*


----------



## lywyre (Dec 15, 2011)

Guess a better option is coming with this Samsung Galaxy Y Pro Duos rumoured with - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News


----------



## Sarath (Dec 15, 2011)

This is by far the best I've seen


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2011)

I think Karbonn a1 TV adverts were very nice too.

"If you don't have an *ahhhem*, don't sweat it."


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry guys, was referring to the OTHER superfone from Micromax. A85.
Micromax A85 - Full phone specifications


----------



## azzu (Dec 16, 2011)

^ that looks great (a85)
is it available anywhere ?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 16, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Sorry guys, was referring to the OTHER superfone from Micromax. A85.
> Micromax A85 - Full phone specifications



even if packs a Tegra3 quadcore at the same price, general public will go for a single core packing Neo V or Arc. 

it'll take a long for local indian mobile companies to break into the 10k+ mark successfully. currently they are best offering 15k mobile specs at 8k mark.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2011)

Sam said:


> even if packs a Tegra3 quadcore at the same price, general public will go for a single core packing Neo V or Arc.
> 
> it'll take a long for local indian mobile companies to break into the 10k+ mark successfully. currently they are best offering 15k mobile specs at 8k mark.



This exactly was my point some posts ago.

Besides, when it comes to high end hardware, companies like LG and Samsung are starting to break the price barrier really hard. This particular Micromax A85 is nearly 19k. For 20k you get LG Optimus 2x or Samsung Galaxy R, the former with 8MP cam and the later with 1GB RAM. Both have brand backing and custom rom support on XDA Developers. I wonder who will buy this "superfone" or whatever micromax calls its mobile.

I think these Indo-chinese companies should start manufacturing cheap tablets, mp3/mp4 players and ebook readers instead of phones. Atleast these devices will not have radiation problem because of SIM not being present. And people will actually consider their products then.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 19, 2011)

this one is promising, check it out here

Micromax Superfone Lite A75 Unboxing video

Spice's competition: Spice Mi 350n Specs, Features, Price in India and Images - iGyaan 

The Mi350, 8k


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome ad, lol


----------

